# My GTO's new look



## wep (Nov 25, 2005)

New nose










And tattooed up her ass.

I wasn't sure if I was allowed to post photos here and I can't figure out how to post photos in the gallery.


----------



## ALTEREGO (Aug 20, 2005)

to post photos in the gallery you have to wait for a mod to approve the pics once you submit them. Yes it is fine that you posted them here. BTW nice car, I always liked that quicksilver over the other colors


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

RedXing :willy: arty:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

What brand of spoiler is that and where can someone get it


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Those are some good looking red x's :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

sho shexxy !!!


----------



## wep (Nov 25, 2005)

You know red X's are sexy.

I forgot webshots don't let you use their servers for this...here we go...


----------



## wep (Nov 25, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

that is one thick/fat spoiler! But the SAP kit looks pretty nice in silver.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

duraz28 said:


> What brand of spoiler is that and where can someone get it


It's a Holden piece, check out www.jhp.com.au, they can take care of you.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Much better...HAHAHA!!!!!

Love the GTO letters chromed out and the painted scoop section. Very mean looking car.


----------



## wep (Nov 25, 2005)

The spoiler is from arrowhead.com

The GTO "paint" is actually stickers. Here it is in its packaging:










I've also got LS2 stickers. It's bubbled.










If anybody wants custom decals made contact me at [email protected]


----------



## GrayGoat (Mar 5, 2005)

duraz28 said:


> What brand of spoiler is that and where can someone get it


I think that one is from Arrowhead Performance...Not to bash  

http://www.arrowheadperformance.com/exterior_items.htm

Oops...Too slow.


----------



## Wolfdogs (Dec 15, 2005)

put the 06 tailights on it...that will make it realy look sharper


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

wep said:


> You know red X's are sexy.
> 
> I forgot webshots don't let you use their servers for this...here we go...


Where did you buy that sweeeeeet spoiler, and how much?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Oops, just realised that was already asked!


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Looks real nice. I have an AP Spoiler on order, waiting for delivery in Jan.


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

Wolfdogs said:


> put the 06 tailights on it...that will make it realy look sharper


Hey man, you just joined up I see. What took ya. I go by another screen name on the other site. Welcome aboard my friend.:cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2005)

awsome spoiler .. but gah damn !!! 425$ for a spoiler... ouch...:willy: arty: 

id buy one tho .. pimp Drift spec wing man...


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2005)

imagine the drag that thing is causing.......


----------



## wep (Nov 25, 2005)

Im Gona Post Better Pics Soon,with New Ls2 Stickers......................wep1


----------



## wep (Nov 25, 2005)

P.s I'd Just Lowerd My Goat 1 3/8 Front & 1inch Rear...b+g Springs.....handles Like A Dream.


----------



## Howie (Dec 5, 2005)

Looks great! Congrats!


----------

